# Lands Of Sarawak



## Rub (Jul 14, 2005)

Lands Of Sarawak is my new 65cm ADA tank for my new home  
I wanted a iwagumi tank, simple, clean, without rules.......all easy. This is my small "making off" 

The begining.........The tank very very clean 










Penac W and Penac P










Bacter 100










Clear Super










Tourmaline BC










.....one bag of Power Sand S










Smoothed substrate (Amazonia II and Sarawak sand)........










Finished substrate!!!! 










Some Ohko Stones.......simple, no rules 










.....and some of moss










...then I planted with Eleocharis acicularis and Blyxa japonica, filled with water and I added a "concoction of bacteria boosting mix" (thank you for LC and guys of ADA Malaysia :wink: )










Cloudy water  ........










.......but all is clean the next day !!!! 










Time, time and more time.......21 days later





































This is all...for today 

Tank specs:

Tank: 65x35x40 cm (91 liters)
Light : DIY fixture with 4x24w T5 (Phillips Activive 8000ºK)
CO2: presurized with ADA Pollen Glass Large 20
Substrate: Penac W and P, Bacter 100, Clear Super, Tourmaline BC, Power Sand S, Amazonia II, Sand
Filter: Eheim 2324 (foam, Bio Rio, NA carbon)
Plants: Vesicularia sp, Eleocharis acicularis, Blyxa japonica
Fishes and invertebrates: Otocinclus affinis, Hyphessobrycon amandae, Neocaridina heteropoda red and yellow


----------



## FAAO (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Rub,

The layout is very nice but I think that you've used too many rocks with the same size.
Try to use more rocks (small) in front of those to give more detail and depth.


----------



## messy_da_legend (Feb 18, 2006)

I agree with Filipe. I'd also suggest spreading the larger rocks about, so that they are not all on the same line. Some in the back, some middle and like already suggested, smaller at the front.

At the moment it is very orderly - 3 straight horizontal lines. If you could "mix it up" a bit it would give more depth and interest.

Tom


----------



## Rub (Jul 14, 2005)

Hi Filipe, Messy
Thank you for your comments.
I agree with you but these were the only rocks that arrives to my home from UK (12 kgs). I have one extra piece in home and I can try break it...the only problem: is tooooooooo fragile and soft rock 

Regards


----------



## Rub (Jul 14, 2005)

Lands Of Sarawak....full of life!






Click in "watch in high quality" please.

Regards


----------



## messy_da_legend (Feb 18, 2006)

That's spotless! Like the song too


----------



## Rub (Jul 14, 2005)

Some fauna...........

Hyphessobrycon amandae










And some of my peculiar cannibals


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

wait a minute.. haven't i seen this tank before??

Otherwise, Love it. Also, love the shrimps!!

Drew


----------



## Rub (Jul 14, 2005)

One update........Two months of life










Enjoy!!!


----------



## Pioneer (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks for sharing your pictures. It is looking great.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Can you get a close up of the moss and the Eleocharis acicularis? I'd like to see the size of the Eleocharis acicularis in connection with the moss.


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

Your tank is incredible


----------



## rahamen (May 6, 2006)

I'm glad to find nice Spanish scapes also here. Congratulations Rub

Rgds


----------



## St3v3 (Mar 5, 2008)

I really like this tank. Great work!


----------



## Rub (Jul 14, 2005)

Hi! Thanks for your comments .



> Can you get a close up of the moss and the Eleocharis acicularis? I'd like to see the size of the Eleocharis acicularis in connection with the moss.


Hi Tex....is a pleasure for me










And one "side-shot"










As you can see, Eleocharis is a great invasive plant


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

That moss is neat how flat it is


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks so much. Both are so fine.  I really like the moss. Like Foofooree said - it's really a flat growing moss, isn't' it?!


----------



## Engold (Nov 4, 2006)

Regardless of the size of the rocks.... it loooks great..... Who cares if the rocks look about the same size..... this tank is awesome... I wish I can create something like this

Later!


----------



## Rub (Jul 14, 2005)

Some more of Vesicularia sp.










.............and "Climbing" along the old Ohko stone


----------



## Jervis (Feb 22, 2008)

Very nice! You inspire me to "go on"...


----------



## Rub (Jul 14, 2005)

Hi, Thanks for your comments !

Some news......
I planted some Eleocharis vivipara (in the corners) *in the set up *of this tank. The result was not good for me because the tank became some chaotic (vivipara is a great invasive plant).
I have left to grow all the plants during two weeks :doh:

Before...........The Chaos 










After......................trimming, water change + BrightyK + Green Bacter










Regards


----------



## Rub (Jul 14, 2005)

One video...................enjoy!!!! 






pd: Enter in YouTube and do one click in "watch in high quality"


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

I love it!


----------



## Rub (Jul 14, 2005)

Thank you for your comment foofooree

A new shoot!


----------



## xavierj123 (Aug 24, 2008)

How do I say this? A lot of people comment on your tank but the most important thing is that you like it. "Beauty is in the eye of the beholder".
You should enter the tank of the month contest.


----------



## wrkucera (Jan 6, 2008)

I see traditional rules and concepts thrown out for the simplicity of one bold statement and It speaks volumes of it! To me your pictures tell of how one should approach the tank you created, POV. Absolutely one of the most "creatively thought-out" tanks I've seen yet in combo with the pics. I really like the "mountain ridge-line" in the background. So easy looking, and IMO a strong arrangement of focal points with plant species that create pleasing lines to illustrate overwhelming depth. In other words, It kicks butt!


----------



## cotranchau_vn (Nov 18, 2006)

That's fantastic but I think if you take off the mosses on the rock, that will be better. (Just my own opinion ). Anyway, well done bro!


----------



## Rub (Jul 14, 2005)

New habitants arrives.....










More pics coming soon


----------



## krisw (Jan 31, 2005)

Really nice scape! Just FYI, you showed that you have red cherry and yellow shrimp together. They're the same species and will interbreed, reportedly resulting in wild colored (drab brown) shrimp. That's just an aside, the scape looks great, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

This tank has really inspired me to do something such simple and clean styel!
Nice tank!


----------



## knocks (Jan 26, 2005)

Hi Ruben,
This tank is amazing and the pictures show it, one day you need tell me how you do to take so great pictures! You do so quality work!
Well done friend.

Regards,

Luís Moniz


----------



## GmoAndres (Oct 18, 2004)

Hi Rub!
another wonderfull work!
Greetings,
MonoBarrientos


----------



## matt1045 (Oct 11, 2008)

amazing!!!!! so simple yet so elegant


----------



## derekp (Nov 5, 2008)

It looks awesome. I want crystal reds so bad but I can't afford them right now. Good luck with yours.


----------



## FJP (Oct 31, 2009)

How many bags of ADA Powersand did you use to create the foreground ?


----------



## JapanBlue (Mar 12, 2009)

That's not Powersand in the foreground!

Powersand comes under the substrate.


----------



## kangshiang (Apr 27, 2005)

simple...clean...great design.....I love it...


----------



## Rub (Jul 14, 2005)

> How many bags of ADA Powersand did you use to create the foreground ?


Hi FJP,
As Japanblue said, ADA Power Sand S was used as base-layer.
For foreground I used about 2.5 kg of sand.

Kangshiang, thank you for your words!


----------



## fishaquatics (Aug 2, 2009)

Just wondering... Where did you get your tank, plants, and so on??? On the internet?? What sites??? Any recommandations? 

Great tank, injoy it!!
-Ian


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

how or where do you get rocks that are algae coverd like that i freaking love them


----------



## husonfirst (Sep 27, 2009)

That is a great looking tank!


----------



## jocky (Jun 24, 2008)

Stop fixing it. It has already achieved beauty. LOL[smilie=n:


----------



## CrimsonTsavo (Nov 18, 2009)

This tank is gorgeous.  I love the rock work!


----------



## Rub (Jul 14, 2005)

Hi Guys!
Thank you very much for your words


----------

